# Would you be friends with a vampire?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this means you can only hang outside with him or her during the night and you can't tell anyone about the killings, if you want, the vampire can make you like he is so you guys are equal and you won't age so you'll be friends forever


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> this means you can only hang outside with him or her during the night and you can't tell anyone about the killings, if you want, the vampire can make you like he is so you guys are equal and you won't age so you'll be friends forever


No, immortality by nature would defeat the purpose of life. Mortality gives life meaning, if one was immortal, they would cease to live


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> No, immortality by nature would defeat the purpose of life. Mortality gives life meaning, if one was immortal, they would cease to live


But not cease to exist. Stoner keanu needs to weigh in on this topic.
I think a vampire girl would be attractive.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

yeah, why not?... maybe i could convince them to go on a "sheep blood only" diet and save some lives


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Can he make me like a half vampire? I have the super strength, but I'm not as strong, I have the strong nails and teeth, I can be out in the daylight, enhanced senses, need blood to live but can live longer without it and need less, I can't heal myself, and I age, but at a much slower rate than humans. If that was the deal on the table, I'd totally take it.

Also, does my vampire buddy _have_ to kill people, or can he just take some and be satisfied?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

galacticsenator said:


> But not cease to exist. Stoner keanu needs to weigh in on this topic.
> I think a vampire girl would be attractive.


Vampirella sure is sexy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Only if he/she dosen't try to kill me or other people.If they did try, I would just spike their food with garlic....

Also, I wouldn't mind being a vampire because I could live forever. Only if I don't have to kill people, I wouldn't want to be a vampire if I have to kill people or drink blood.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Long as they don't try to bite me and the handful of people I wouldn't want dead.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Weirdly enough I think being immortal would be really cool. So I wouldn't fear being close to a vampire, as long as they didn't constantly try to kill me. Hell yeah, I'd befriend one, if they were real.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

If he was a good guy vampire who didn't kill people, then yes. If he killed people, then no.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd be friend with any animate object


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends what kind of vampire, if we're talking the full on soulless, no humanity left hammer horror/Christopher Lee thing, then no, I'd run away. If we're talking the Being Human/Twilight, genetically evil but still some humanity left and trying to fight the hunger rather than embrace it thing, then maybe.

As far as being a vampire myself, no, the nocturnal immortality doesn't really frighten me, but I couldn't live with the hunger to kill and feed. I wouldn't be able to just write off murdering half the innocent virgins in a convent school as "falling off the wagon".


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hot vampire chicks are acceptable. just no oral.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

nubly said:


> Vampirella sure is sexy!


I meant a vampire that wasn't from twilight.  
She actually looks like she's from the adams family.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Vampires suck


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Vampires don't exist


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

NoHeart said:


> Vampires don't exist


There are those who role play as vampires. They may not be immortal or fear the light, but they do suck your blood. With your consent of course.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Would you really want to be friends with this?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

most definitely


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Only if I could tap some hot vampire poon.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sure, why not? I wouldn't want to be turned into one though... Living thousands of years would suck. You'd outlive everyone you love, man.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

hell yeah ! aslong as he doesn't kill me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nah, too much baggage.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> this means you can only hang outside with him or her during the night and you can't tell anyone about the killings, if you want, the vampire can make you like he is so you guys are equal and you won't age so you'll be friends forever


Sounds pretty appealing, but what's the catch?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

So long as they turned me, I don't see why not. Unless I was already a werewolf or something similar, of course.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Better than being enemies with one.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I have nothing against them. As long as they only hunt to not-live.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


>


 A little more common sense is needed dude. This looks more like its about battered women than vampires.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

^ She is a vampire who becomes best friends with a human though.

If they're feeding on people, I'm guessing it would be hard to make friends.

Mobius X, that's pretty close to Morbius, the living vampire from Spider-Man. Coincidence?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

F1X3R said:


> Mobius X, that's pretty close to Morbius, the living vampire from Spider-Man. Coincidence?


Did we just figure Mobius for a vampire?

Ahh, the OP makes so much more sense now. Yes, I would be your friend. No, you are not my enemy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone want to buy an anti vampire self defence kit? only $100,000


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

nubly said:


> A little more common sense is needed dude. This looks more like its about battered women than vampires.


Ouch!

I figured it was relevant enough..... awesome Swedish film about a kid who becomes friends with a vampire. Needless to say it turns out to be tricky.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Anyone want to buy an anti vampire self defence kit? only $100,000


 Is it authentic?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

This entirely depends on the vampire turning me part. Like, what kind of vampire is this? If it's one of the badass vampires from Underworld or True Blood or even Blade, then I'm all for it. If it's one of the ***** vampires from, like, Twilight, then no deal.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

As an insomniac, I am always in need of someone to hang out with in the night time!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This must be Mobius X's best thread ever, since I hate most of his threads. No offense. I just like this one.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nah. I mean, how long could that last?

*slurp*


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

If he has to murder people, then no. 

I might if the vampire kills only the evil people who deserves to be killed.


----------

